# 2008 Keystone Outback 31Fqbhs



## jwardjr

Selling my 5th wheel Keystone outback. Everything works great and is in good shape. $16,00 or best offer. Email me at [email protected] Trailer is located in Garden Grove, CA

This model is hard to find and has a separate bunkhouse room in the back. Trailer has a few additional options that are not standard. Roof mounted satellite dish with autofind (not HD), small inverter to run the living room TV, DVD and other devices, new spare tire and rear hitch for bike rack. We will include dishes, pots & pans, silverware, various containers, sewer hoses (2), hitch stabilizer, portable rolling waste tank (only used once for gray water), tire chalks, sewer hose support, front bedroom TV (Not shown in pictures) and blue ray dvd player. I will also include a Reese 16k slider hitch if needed. You would need to provide the mounting rails.

Here's some specs I pulled online.

Dimensions
Length 35.17 ft. (422 in.)
Width 8 ft. (96 in.)
Height 12.5 ft. (150 in.)

Weight Dry Weight 8,695 lbs.
Payload Capacity 2,505 lbs.
Hitch Weight 1,915 lbs.

Holding Tanks
Number Of Fresh Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Fresh Water Tank Capacity 50 gal.
Number Of Gray Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Gray Water Tank Capacity 80 gal.
Number Of Black Water Holding Tanks 1
Total Black Water Tank Capacity 40 gal.
Propane Tank(s)
Number Of Propane Tanks 2
Total Propane Tank Capacity 14 gal.

Beds
Max Sleeping Count 10

Air Conditioning
Air Conditioning 15,000 BTUs

Heater
Heater 30,000 BTUs

Water Heater Tank
Water Heater Tank Capacity 6 g
Propane or electric

Radio
Radio with CD and Aux input - 4 interior and 2 exterior speakers


----------

